# Coming up, Laus Polyphoniae



## Rasa

A 1 week festival of Renaissance music in Antwerp, Portugal being this year's theme. Whoever is in the Antwerp region, any of these concerts is probably well worth checking out.

I'll be attending the Huelgas Ensemble (one of the best, if not the best) in a program of music by Portugese composer João Lourenço Rebelo

http://amuz.be/en/concerts/huelgas-ensemble-3

If there's any genre of art music one has to enjoy live, it's renaissance polyphony


----------

